# Having a 2nd boy! :(



## Beccaboop

So my son is 4 and I've just had a gender scan and found out in having another boy!

We always said we only wanted 2 children and Ive had hypermesis in both of my pregnancies and really don't want to be pregnant ever again so this is my last baby and I really hoped it was a girl!

I feel sad for the things I'll never have like a special mother/daughter relationship, a child that looks like me, someone to do girly things with now and in the future!

I feel like I'm just going to be left out now while the boys are busy doing boy things that I don't enjoy like any kind of sport and computer games!

I'll never help my daughter go wedding dress shopping or be there for her own pregnancy :(

We're currently at a indoor play area and my son wanted daddy to play with him as he always does and I'm sat alone on my phone! I try to join in but it's always daddy he wants.

When it's just the 2 of us at home and oh is at work he's constantly asking when daddy is coming home and telling me he misses him. 
Will both my boys want daddy and not mummy forever now? :(


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I hear ya! I have 3 boys and am pregnant with number. 4, I am hoping so much it's a girl this time. I too feel so left out. However I can tell you each child is different. My first didn't care as long as one of us was around, my second it totally all mommy and my littlest is all daddy. He hardly even says mommy :( I find when it's just 1 child that's a boy they tend to be all into daddy cause that's all there is to play boy stuff with. I think you will see your second very different. There is a 17 year gap between my first and second and two years between second and third.

Boys are also closer to mom when they get older


----------



## jtink28

I have 2 boys, and will NOT be having another baby. Two boys is honestly so wonderful - there is no bond like brothers. And each child is different - my DH has a 13 yr old daughter from a previous relationship, and she is not close to her mother at all, never has been. They don't get along at all. My first son is a mama's boy, constantly wanting mama, and my 2nd boy is so far too. I know it's disappointing to think about never having a girl, but think about what you're gaining - 2 boys who will always love their mama. It's amazing to see 2 boys together - just wait, it's so lovely.


----------



## Tanikins

I felt the same when I found out my 2nd was a boy. But I honestly wouldn't want to swap Him for a girl.

I worry that the boys will have kids abs the mum will want her mum to watch them instead of me. But I have zero contact with my mum so I know it's not always the case.

It doesn't help that everyone is asking are we gonna try for a girl. I mean what if we get a girl and then they realise there trans and become a boy anyway. What if the girl hate all girly things and wants to play footie


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry your feeling like this Hun 
Ino how you feel I have 3 boys and so badly wanted number 3 to be a girl it wasn't to be tho mine have a 2 year age gap between them and it's wonderful seeing them together although they fight like mad my disappointment didn't last long . 
Every baby is different also I might get a complete mommys boy this time x


----------



## Wish85

Oh hun I'm sorry you feel that way and kids do go through stages of wanting both parents at different times so it won't be this way forever. There is no guarantee a daughter wouldn't be a daddy's girl - I was and still am. I love my Mum but we don't have the bond that me and my dad have.

I also have a son with a second son on the way (although I wanted to give DS a brother as we're only having 2) and I just wanted to say that not all boys fit the typical stereotype that society has painted for us. My boy is not into the typical boy things and your second son may not be either? 

Just think, you'll always remain the Queen of the house surrounded by your king and princes xxx


----------



## george83

I have 3 boys and totally understand your feelings, we stayed team yellow each time to try and help stop the disappointment but it was still there when each of them was born. I can honestly say though I would not change them for the world, the bond the three of them have is amazing and - yes I still get incredibly jealous when I hear of somebody having a girl after a boy - I honestly think having two boys or two girls is now much better than having one of each. My ds2 is very much a mummy's boy and while there are times when they all go off and do 'boys stuff' I just take that as my chance to do the house work that needs doing so I can be around for things later on in the day. My oh is not at all close to his mum which I think scares me but my brother in law is incredibly close to his mum and I have to keep reminding myself of that. I will never get over not having my baby girl but that's a separate feeling to having my three boys. I hope you can start to see the positives soon x x


----------



## kat132

I have 2 boys and I have to say it's fantastic.
I felt the same as you when I found out ds2 was a bit. U cried for days but he has turned out to be the light of my life. They are best friends and I have the opposite problem. They NEVER leave me alone. They bring me flowers, tell daddy off of he is mean to me (in a playful way) their dad is quite jealous. 
I am pregnant with my 3rd after saying for years that 2 was my limit. I am hoping for a girl but I wouldn't be sad if it's another boy. Just sad I didnt get my girl if that makes sense. 
If I hadn't have fallen pregnant this time I would have been 100% content with just my boys. :hugs:


----------



## Jessicahide

I have 3 ds's and they are so loving, sweet and kind. I think your ds1 might just be a daddys boy but ds2 might not be, i think you should take some mummy son time to do things together to build up what you have in common, ps a dd might not want to do girl things, i know i didn't as a kid, i wanted to fly kites and go for bike rides. xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I have two boys and a girl, my boys are total mummy's boys where as my girl is 'daddy, daddy, daddy' all the time. Remember every child is different. My daughter doesn't fit any girl stereotypes, she hates being dressed up, she loves to play fight ands get dirty in the mud, not the delicate little princess I'd imagined at all. The way your feeling will pass, be kind to yourself and hopefully soon you will feel much better about things. Giving your older son a brother is a wonderful thing.


----------



## littlemisscie

We were a little disappointed when my son was a boy because I also have a step son. I have to say though, brothers are the best. I'm so envious of the relationship my two boys have even at 4 years apart. It's great to know that'll always have eachother growing up :)


----------

